# twitching/convulsing fish



## Wiley (Jan 19, 2009)

*** always had a great water balance in my tank.. i have malawis.. recently i added a little cloan loach, i didnt have any issues with that.... i just did a water change like 30 mins ago and my fish keep twitching and convulsing it looks like.. whats the deal? anyknow know?


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

They are showing off for the girls. You triggered breeding behavior with the water change.


----------



## Wiley (Jan 19, 2009)

no.. i know when they do that... these mugs were just dieing.. im thinking the loach i added had something... my rainbow shark and a brichardi died.. the rest were on the way.. luckily i moved them into a little 10 gallon tank and they are all fine now..


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Weird, this sounds like what happened to me the other night with my kenyi. Check out my post in the illness section and tell me what you think? My kenyi was flashing like crazy and shaking his head vigorously.


----------



## Dakuan (Apr 16, 2009)

possibly a parasite?


----------



## mfishnurse (Jul 6, 2009)

I had the same thing happen about a year ago with a freshwater community tank that I was keeping, and it was just after a water change also. Check the tap water chemistry. I found out that the local water supply had changed some of the additives to the water, and I had to filter out or neutralize. (chloramines were off the charts and pH was in the 6.5 range). I also lost several fish, but putting them in an aquarium with existing balanced water saved most. It's just sooner or later you're gonna have to do another water change and you need to know what is different. you may need to contact the local water authority. M


----------



## mfishnurse (Jul 6, 2009)

I also forgot to tell you--add a little extra magnesium--it helps stop the seizures in the fish. M


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

My fish were doing this EXACT same thing... My fish had ICH.... my loaches had it really bad... I have lost 4 of them.. I am doing my best to save the last one. My other fish are recovering well.....

I am going to get meds for the loach. The other fish all recovered with just heat(85) and aquarium salt being added(1 tbsp per 5 gallons).... From what I have read, Loaches don't do well with the salt, so my last little guy is in my 20 with heat but no salt and I am going to get him meds. I hope he can hang on until Tuesday(soonest I can get to the pet store)....

Anyway, maybe that will help you. I didn't catch it soon enough.


----------

